# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الكاميرون تتعادل سلبيا مع السنغال في تصفيات كأس أفريقيا 2012

## GSM-AYA

سقط المنتخب الكاميروني في فخ التعادل السلبي على أرضه أمام نظيره السنغالي في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين  اليوم السبت ضمن منافسات المجموعة الخامسة بالتصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012 لكرة القدم. 
وحصد كل من الفريقين نقطة واحدة بالتعادل ليرفع المنتخب الكاميروني رصيده إلى خمس نقاط ويصعد إلى المركز الثاني في المجموعة بفارق خمس نقاط خلف المنتخب السنغالي المتصدر.

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي

----------

